# Kodak Moments



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 23, 2018)

I love taking pictures of the horses and things around home etc. 

Thought this might be a good place to share some pics. So next time you snap something that makes you smile , add it to the thread


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 24, 2018)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you for posting those pictures, they are so beautiful they actually brought tears to my eyes.  I don't know why, probably because they are so peaceful.  Serenity.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2018)

Are they sunset or sunrise?  Gorgeous!

Here is one taken from our front porch.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 24, 2018)

Very Nice Marsha 

The top and bottom one are sunsets, the middle one is a sunrise.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 24, 2018)

Spotted this guy recently enjoying the weather in "Santa Monica"


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh my gosh those are beautiful and Marsha so are your rainbows.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 25, 2018)

Keep the photos coming!!!  At this rate maybe a Forum Calendar could be put together for next year!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Zergling (Jul 25, 2018)

My favorite photo I've ever taken


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2018)

I have an artisan made wire cobweb and glass body spider hanging in my sewing room window.  What a fun picture this morning to find a real garden spider "mirrored" outside.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 12, 2018)

Cool picture.  We used to have yellow spiders like that, but I have not seen one for years.  They would always make a web in the same two spots on the property.  I am spider phobic (a lot,.even looking at your picture makes me slightly anxious ?)  but I miss seeing them.  I hope they did not leave because of something I have done.


----------



## madmax (Aug 14, 2018)

Visiting hawk giving me the eye on the bluebird house.

Moonrise from my back door this year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Cool picture.  We used to have yellow spiders like that, but I have not seen one for years.  They would always make a web in the same two spots on the property.  I am spider phobic (a lot,.even looking at your picture makes me slightly anxious ?)  but I miss seeing them.  I hope they did not leave because of something I have done.


I can see how someone could be repelled by spiders.  I did an article on spiders for our state button society a couple of years ago.  There are some gorgeous spider buttons.  Spiders were always associated with good luck.  The bad press about them probably dates from the horror movie era.  But phobias are real.  There are even people who have a phobia of buttons.  It's called [SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]koumpounophobia.  Some famous people have it.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2018)

Interesring about the button phobia.  

My mind knows better about the spiders, but my body sort of overrules the mind.  If I see one in the house I put a upsidedown glass over them and slide a paper under it to trap them, and then run for the door with it to turn it loose. Or make my hubby do it ? instead.  Live and Let Live.  If it is too cold outside for them, I put them in the cellar and try not to think about the  results of THAT ?.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2018)

Here is a prairie sunrise, taken from the front porch.  And a sunset.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 14, 2018)

WOW   Great Pics !!!

What a lovely sunrise and sunset !!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 19, 2018)

My Mom found this out in the garden today! They are back!  She just told me so I ran out and took a picture.  Only for you guys would I get this close ?.  It is not exactly like Marsha's spider, but close.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2018)

That is the same spider!  You got a great shot of her.  What is the yellow flower?


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 20, 2018)

The flowers in the background are Coreopsis,  I think the two blurry! flowers in the front are a variation of Coreopsis.  I hope got the spelling right on that.  They are a perrenial and fill in the bald spots in the garden well, they blossom all summer.

My Mom calls these spiders "Writing Spiders" becauseof the scribbles they sometimes weave into the web.

Thanks for confirming it is the same kind of spider,  I wasn't too sure.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 23, 2018)

Spring is coming


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 24, 2018)

i couldnt pick from the pics.   they are all awesome .  thanks for sharing and keep it up


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2018)

Coming home this evening there was an unusual cloud array around the waxing moon.  Husband's cell phone has a crack, so that defaces the picture.  But you can get an idea of how striking the sky was.


----------



## madmax (Aug 25, 2018)

So beautiful. DO you have airplane white contrails frequently in your skies?  I live near a navy base and we have a lot of them from the jets. When they spread  it can make interesting forms. What are those mountains?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2018)

madmax said:


> So beautiful. DO you have airplane white contrails frequently in your skies?  I live near a navy base and we have a lot of them from the jets. When they spread  it can make interesting forms. What are those mountains?


They are the Wichita Mountains.  The highest peak is Mt Scott, about 50 mikes from us.  They are not skiing mountains, but do make for a rugged landscape.  We have contrails, but the flights are usually too high up and just passing through for the trails to be interesting.


----------



## Zergling (Aug 27, 2018)

Luck enough to catch a full rainbow after a much needed thunderstorm the other day. I had to take two photos to get it all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2018)

You can see how folks thought a pot of gold could be there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## madmax (Aug 30, 2018)

Outstanding shot.  The reflection of the clouds in the water is the perfect complement.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 11, 2018)

Another sunset, If you haven't noticed "I'm a bit of a fan of them "


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2018)

The clouds lately have been so beautiful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The clouds lately have been so beautiful.
> 
> I took the cloud picture with my iphone.  I've had it a week.  Still learning how to use it.  My husband made me leave the Dark Age of the flip phone.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 10, 2018)

The weather is starting to change here. Unfortunately we didn't get near the amount of rain over winter.  The drought is most certainly going to get worse for many here .....


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2018)

I was particularly tickled with this one I took yesterday. I was just crossing the street in Fort Frances and saw this laying there on the street. I stepped up onto the sidewalk, but then turned back around and took phone out of my pocket to take pic of it. I thought it looked pretty much perfect, just the way it lay.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 11, 2018)

First thing I thought of was Canada when I saw the picture, then I see you are from Canada!  

Our maple leaves here in New Hampshire are just starting to turn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2018)

The only Kodak moment I have lately is the result of 8" of rain in two days.  This our farm pond overflowing.  The edge goes under the horse motel, making a soggy mess there.   Many little fish were stranded in the pasture from the overflow.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2018)

You are more than welcome to send some rain here


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> The weather is starting to change here. Unfortunately we didn't get near the amount of rain over winter.  The drought is most certainly going to get worse for many here .....
> 
> View attachment 37082


Are those pear trees?  Do you have wells?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes they are an ornamental Pear ( Chanticleer).  I have a bore at home that we are allowed to pump 12 meg of water a year from. We used it recently to top the lake up , unfortunately noone knows how much water is available and the other issue with it is , its a little salty. Due to the salt , I wouldnt apply it directly to the plants and trees, though I consider ourselves lucky to have one. Do you have wells where you are ? Do you catch much of the water from the mountains?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2018)

We heard there was a well here 100 years ago, but no one alive remembers where.  Most wells here are "gypy".  Maybe what you call salty.  Folks used to rely on cisterns to capture rain water but we are all on a rural water line now.  Its wells tap an aquifer; we don't have a use limit but pay for usage.  What measurement is a "meg"?  We were listed as a drought area until this big rain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2018)

The farm ponds are full now.  Checked out our back pond today.  Lots of wildlife tracks around it, too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 15, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We heard there was a well here 100 years ago, but no one alive remembers where.  Most wells here are "gypy".  Maybe what you call salty.  Folks used to rely on cisterns to capture rain water but we are all on a rural water line now.  Its wells tap an aquifer; we don't have a use limit but pay for usage.  What measurement is a "meg"?  We were listed as a drought area until this big rain.


A Meg is 1 Million liters.

Glad to read you have had substantial rain and not classified as in "drought"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2018)

Sunrise this morning. "Red sky at morning..." more rain is due tomorrow. We are a swamp here. So unusual to have such extreme moisture in October.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2018)

While photographing the sunrise, several deer were near the porch. I thought the flash might startle them, but they didn't seem to notice it.


----------



## minihorse (Oct 29, 2018)

Such beautiful photos. Did you know that you can use the Upload A file and have those images show larger in the messages? Or a copy and paste, just to make it easier for you. Here is a deer on the right side of the road that I came across recently.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2018)

Angie said:


> Such beautiful photos. Did you know that you can use the Upload A file and have those images show larger in the messages? Or a copy and paste, just to make it easier for you. Here is a deer on the right side of the road that I came across recently.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2018)

I did use upload a file.


----------



## madmax (Nov 2, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Sunrise this morning. "Red sky at morning..." more rain is due tomorrow. We are a swamp here. So unusual to have such extreme moisture in October.


 Spectacular!
I took a photo this 7am that is not outstanding, but shows the moon during the sunrise that I wanted to record.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 7, 2018)

A Samsung phone camera photo from a beach down near Ft. Myers FL. Sunset.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2018)

Beautiful photo !!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2018)

My dry creek at home. Not too dry at the moment due to the good rain we have had here over the last few days


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2018)

I was in the city of Melbourne on the weekend at a wedding , managed to catch a photo of the city glistening over Albert Park Lake.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Nov 13, 2018)

Took some pictures while it was snowing yesterday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

The Swans returned over the weekend. First time in a couple of months I have seen them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2018)

Are swans migratory?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes I believe they are. We hadn't seen them for a few months. They had been off nesting at another nearby property. 

One of them was injured back in June , so Wildlife Victoria was called and one of them was taken to a rescue. At this rescue they are cared for until the carers believe they are well enough to fly. They are placed in an open enclosure at this stage and if fit enough, they can fly off. 

A little weird but the night I had phoned the rescue to see how he was, they had told me he had flown off the that day. Next day he was at home looking for his wife. I was so happy, I just hoped they would somehow find each other.

Three days later they were both back at home.

They have been nesting elsewhere, but on their return a couple of days ago, they began nesting at home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2018)

Speaking of Kodak moments: this is a photo of Christmas candy on my island. It has been "cartooned" with the Kodak software. Kind of fun.


----------



## secuono (Dec 8, 2018)

This one is always funny, because its still true! He is 13.2 and I'm 5'6, but I still suck at my vertical jump!




And this is the first time riding my guy in wide, open, unfenced area! From going from a spooky, untrustworthy pony, to a horse I fully trust is such a wonderful thing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2018)

And this is the first time riding my guy in wide, open, unfenced area! From going from a spooky, untrustworthy pony, to a horse I fully trust is such a wonderful thing!

You've come such a long way. It is inspiring


----------



## Zarah (Dec 17, 2018)

Charlie Horse Acres said:


> Took some pictures while it was snowing yesterday.



These look so Christmasy to me. I’m so happy that you took these photos and posted them. I love looking at them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2019)

Beautiful snowfall here. Here is one shot.


----------



## Zergling (Jan 7, 2019)

That is so great to hear.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2019)

The signets are starting to hatch at home. I could hear a massive commotion coming from the nest , then noticed one had made its way into the water. Hopefully the rest will have hatched by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2019)

Are the swans black, or is that an effect of the photo?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 22, 2019)

Black swans are native to Australia. I can still only see one signet at the moment on the nest.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2019)

There is definitely only one signet this year. They are not the most intelligent animal. They keep flying off and leaving the signet to fend for itself for a few hours, then they return.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 28, 2019)

Every time I see a new picture you've posted I want to look out my window a little bit less. 'sigh', I miss summer and yours looks so beautiful.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Reignmaker, I am sure it wont be long until the weather starts to change and it start to warm for you.. I also love summer !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2019)

Watched Clash of the Collectibles last night. It was fun to see Australia.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2019)

Ive never seen or heard of that show Marsha . Glad you enjoyed


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 12, 2019)

Love all the pictures here. I am looking for one or two I look at a river I like to go to in the summer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2019)

Whos been snapping pictures lately . ??

Autumn sunsets are here


----------



## madmax (Mar 28, 2019)

Took this yesterday. Navy jet contrails made an interesting sight. There is a base a few miles from here, lots of practicing going on!


----------



## Zarah (Mar 28, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> View attachment 39838
> View attachment 39839
> 
> 
> ...



Now those are SOME pictures! I am very partial to that top one with the sunset. Are you upper, mid or lower Florida. For some reason your photos make me think of Orlando to Ft. Myers area.


----------



## Zarah (Mar 28, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> View attachment 39572
> 
> There is definitely only one signet this year. They are not the most intelligent animal. They keep flying off and leaving the signet to fend for itself for a few hours, then they return.



I love your black swans. I don't know that I've ever seen black swans before. I've heard of them, mostly via the ballet "Swan Lake".


----------



## madmax (Mar 29, 2019)

Zarah said:


> Now those are SOME pictures! I am very partial to that top one with the sunset. Are you upper, mid or lower Florida. For some reason your photos make me think of Orlando to Ft. Myers area.


 I am in North Florida near Jacksonville. The Naval Air Station is about 15 miles away and we get fly-overs with jets practicing formations. They have shows every year and we can see practice runs at times of the Blue Angels for the event. We have had very windy days this week and the winds blow the contrails into lovely designs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2019)

Our red bud, the state tree of Oklahoma. At the base are iris from my grandpa's house and wild, native blackberries. Every year that area is different. One year it was carpeted with little violets.


----------



## madmax (Mar 29, 2019)

Marsha, you live in such a beautiful place!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 1, 2019)

Zarah said:


> Now those are SOME pictures! I am very partial to that top one with the sunset. Are you upper, mid or lower Florida. For some reason your photos make me think of Orlando to Ft. Myers area.



Thanks  I am actually from Australia


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 1, 2019)

Zarah said:


> I love your black swans. I don't know that I've ever seen black swans before. I've heard of them, mostly via the ballet "Swan Lake".



They are native to Australia


----------



## ClaraN (Apr 1, 2019)

I’ve learned something new. Never knew that black swans were native to Australia. They are beautiful.


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 2, 2019)

Those black swan photos are stunning. I’m another that just learned something new. Thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2019)

Sunrise this April morning from the porch.


----------



## madmax (Apr 7, 2019)

An outstanding photo caught at the perfect moment. those sunrises move so quickly to catch them before they change can be tricky. an inspiration to paint it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2019)

madmax said:


> An outstanding photo caught at the perfect moment. those sunrises move so quickly to catch them before they change can be tricky. an inspiration to paint it.


Yes, I saw the glow out of the bedroom window and rushed out with the camera. Sunsets seem even more ephemeral.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2019)

The redbuds blooming in the mountains around Quartz Mountain State Park in southwest Oklahoma. They are very pretty this year. The whole mountain burned a few years ago during a drought; nice to see the redbuds are making a come back.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2019)

As most of you know , we have swans that frequent our lake @ home. Last year just before xmas one signet was born. It was a little strange though that the Parents keep flying off and leaving it for periods of time. About 3 weeks ago they both left , leaving the little one to fend for itself. The signet was doing so well, for the little help the parents gave him /her, they taught it to bob for the reeds for food. Unfortunately they returned Friday night and tried to kill the signet, so I had to take action and quick ! We managed to scare the parents off by putting the little dingy boat into the water.

The next day the local wildlife rescue came and now the signets in safe hands. Hopefully it will come back one day, all grown up


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2019)

Just as I hit post, I had a call to say that the little one had passed during the night


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2019)

So sorry Ryan :-(


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh, that is sad. You did the best you could to save the little fella. I'm sorry that he didn't make it.
I wonder why the parents turned on it? Nature can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2019)

It is not uncommon in nature for parents or other herd/flock members to kill offspring; they seem to have an sense that it is not healthy. A trainer I know who raises goats told me it may be because the sickly one puts them at risk to attract a predator. Pretty sad about the cygnet, though, after you rescued it and thought all was well. Do the wildlife folks have any idea why it didn't survive?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks all. I rang the lady last night to see if she had any ideas as to why it may have passed. When she weighed it she noticed how underweight it was. I think a combination of stress, lack of nourishment and the beating it took from the parents (thats if it actually was the parents, Ill never know) 

That's a great Point Marsha , I had never thought of it like that ( actually makes me feel a little better)


----------



## minihorse (Apr 9, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Just as I hit post, I had a call to say that the little one had passed during the night



Oh no. Was there something wrong with it that made the parents reject it?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2019)

I honestly have no idea. Something had to have happened at some stage during nesting & hatching. The lady who came to help me had been to my place a couple of years ago to rescue the mother as she had hurt her leg. She had been rescuing swans for years but as they are quite aggressive , mine was the last swan rescue until I called her about the signet. 

She said it was really strange only 1 was born ( 3 years ago we had 6 born) and for them to leave it , something must have been wrong.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2019)

Iris are beginning to open. I 'm glad I got this photo yesterday because a big wash of moisture came over us last night. We are over 5" now and it's still raining. Still dark here; I'm dreading to go out and find out the damage. Luckily, no hail. I worried about my horses all night, as the water can pour under their shelter, but in the dim dawn I see them grazing so that is good. We are located at the base of a little mountain and no where can we escape the water pouring off the mountain. I'm sure many of our little fish are headed for the Red River...


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 23, 2019)

Those are such pretty flowers, my Mom would love to have some but she's in another state. And I just don't have a green thumb. I have an uncle that did such pretty things like that and could grow many types of flowers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2019)

We ended up with 5.5". Horses did have an area of ground above water under the shelter. I went ahead and put their blankets on them as they seemed a little chilled. It's over 50 degrees, but they are clipped and wet. If I'd had my crystal ball and known so much rain was coming, I would have blanketed them last night. I spent half an hour rescuing little stranded fish washed into the pasture. More will wash out, but nothing I can do about it. Birds will get them. I think the rain is over. Roads awash with trees across them. Two local state highways closed.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2019)

Marsha, your garden ( from what I have seen in pics on here) is lovely , Love the rocks , many of my garden beds are done the same. How did your dry creek bed turn out that you were working on last year ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, if the dry stream bed would stay dry it would progress more quickly. We were able to bring up the boulders and pile them in the area, but about the time we are ready to manuever the boulders around it rains again. Our soil is clay, so we can do no work when it's really wet. We marked with orange paint where the runnoff flows naturally, but the paint got washed away before we could put the rocks into place. We are a little frustrated with it, anxious to work on it but now there are more urgent landscape problems to address--such as washed out driveway and pasture areas.
On a positive note, we are relishing fresh asparagus, kale, lettuce. Cherries and apples are setting well, and the wild blackberries and plums should produce well this year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2019)

Thats great about your veggie garden and fruit trees. Hopefully the last of the rain has passed for you.


----------



## madmax (May 6, 2019)

This morning while feeding the horses this scene caught my attention so I snapped a few before it disappeared.


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2019)

Beautiful! 
What are the orange flowers that I see?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2019)

Great Pics Madmax


----------



## madmax (May 6, 2019)

The orange flowers are canna lillies. There was mist early this morning and there was still some trapped in the foliage that revealed the sunbeams. There at the right moment, luck!


----------



## madmax (May 24, 2019)

I have been watching an osprey nest online and saw a chick hatch this morning. A few hours later I took a screenshot of the cutie.


----------



## secuono (May 25, 2019)

My minis & three different size classes of ponies. ♡


----------



## madmax (May 25, 2019)

I love all those curious faces!!


----------



## secuono (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

I like the one of the Cat  Is this after chasing the Rabbits ?


----------



## Willow Flats (May 28, 2019)

The Killdeer have got to be the most minimalist birds when it comes to making their nests,

but great camouflage! They just use our gravel road right at the front gate and thankfully on on the side we don't drive through!


----------



## madmax (May 28, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> The Killdeer have got to be the most minimalist birds when it comes to making their nests,View attachment 40192
> View attachment 40192
> but great camouflage! They just use our gravel road right at the front gate and thankfully on on the side we don't drive through!


 They are so beautiful and let you get so close!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> The Killdeer have got to be the most minimalist birds when it comes to making their nests,View attachment 40192
> View attachment 40192
> but great camouflage! They just use our gravel road right at the front gate and thankfully on on the side we don't drive through!


How they survive as a species is amazing. Their nests are sometimes in the middle of our driveway. We drive around them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2019)

We have a painted bunting living in our yard this summer. I've seen him a few times, but he's pretty elusive. This morning he was in splashing in the bird bath. Wish I could have been closer to photograph, but I didn't want to scare him away.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 15, 2019)

Amazing color!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh I LOVE taking pictures! I'm so glad I found this thread 

I live in such a beautiful place. I never get tired of taking pictures:


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 16, 2019)

Here's my kodak moment for last night 

"Like Mother Like Son" Sky is Zorro's mother, she is on the left and Zorro is on the right! He is and always has been my baby unicorn...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Here's my kodak moment for last night
> 
> "Like Mother Like Son" Sky is Zorro's mother, she is on the left and Zorro is on the right! He is and always has been my baby unicorn...View attachment 40382
> 
> View attachment 40383


I did not realize that you had raised Zorro from a foal.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 17, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I did not realize that you had raised Zorro from a foal.


We've had Sky since she was 8 months old as well! She has had 3 foals for us over the years. She's 17 this year


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 7, 2019)

Got these two "Kodak Moments" The sunset was at home and the city view was from my recent holiday last month.

Anyone guess where I was ?


----------



## minihorse (Aug 8, 2019)

I cannot guess. I was going to try for US city, like Chicago, but then remember you are down under.


----------



## madmax (Aug 8, 2019)

I cannot guess, but it is lovely.. Sunset is a knockout and the reflection is wonderful!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2019)

Angie said:


> I cannot guess. I was going to try for US city, like Chicago, but then remember you are down under.



Angie you are correct, It is Chicago


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 9, 2019)

Chicago born and raised. Looks like a tour boat on Lake Michigan going into Chicago river. Such a beautiful city.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2019)

Vertical Limit said:


> Chicago born and raised. Looks like a tour boat on Lake Michigan going into Chicago river. Such a beautiful city.



Spot on Carol  Only sorry I did not have more time to explore, def one of my Fav USA destinations, so far


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 29, 2019)

Took this at home last night , we are finally seeing some sunshine here


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 30, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> View attachment 40502
> Took this at home last night , we are finally seeing some sunshine here


Beautiful! The water looks like glass.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2019)

Sunshine--does that mean you are getting some rain there?


----------



## madmax (Aug 31, 2019)

That reflection is awesome, unique, you always take such beautiful photos.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 1, 2019)

September morning view of my garden. A little hazy so the colors aren't as vivid.


----------



## madmax (Sep 2, 2019)

I see your four-o-clocks there, I have dozens and dozens of these plants a surrounding my yard that I have nurtured for more than 30 years, have not seen a lot of folks grow these anymore. They come back from the tubers every year plus all the ones that volunteer from seeds. The air is full of their fragrance every evening. I only have 2 colors now, the blue-pink and the more coral, somehow the yellow ones disappeared some years ago and I miss those.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2019)

madmax said:


> I see your four-o-clocks there, I have dozens and dozens of these plants a surrounding my yard that I have nurtured for more than 30 years, have not seen a lot of folks grow these anymore. They come back from the tubers every year plus all the ones that volunteer from seeds. The air is full of their fragrance every evening. I only have 2 colors now, the blue-pink and the more coral, somehow the yellow ones disappeared some years ago and I miss those.


I thought I was just getting pink ones. Now I have pink, red, and yellow. They are kind of a nuisance coming up everywhere in the spring, but I wouldn't want to do without them. At the county fair last year a child entered one. It was all closed up when she brought it, and we entered it thinking, oh dear! About 5 o'clock, right before the judge arrived, that four o'clock sprang open and made a show! I tried that this year with one of mine, but is only sulked. I guess that only works for children...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2019)

A beautiful butterfly today on the abelia.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 4, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Sunshine--does that mean you are getting some rain there?



Marsha, since my vacation to the USA in July we have been averaging 90mls a week. My place has never been this wet. My lake is full to the brim and currently flowing out in to the back pasture. In the last few days we have had a little spring weather but its returning to rain this weekend and continuing for the next week.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Marsha, since my vacation to the USA in July we have been averaging 90mls a week. My place has never been this wet. My lake is full to the brim and currently flowing out in to the back pasture. In the last few days we have had a little spring weather but its returning to rain this weekend and continuing for the next week.


Glad to hear your lake is full. We had a spring like that this year. We hated to complain, but even ducks were beginning to complain. thank goodness we did as it turned off hot and dry.


----------



## madmax (Sep 8, 2019)

The hurricane thankfully passed us far enough to the east to just give us some high winds and rain that created light damage. This photo was taken the evening before our "hit" and there was a golden glow from this sky shining all around the property.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2019)

The best thing to get out of a storm is a beautiful sky.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 9, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Glad to hear your lake is full. We had a spring like that this year. We hated to complain, but even ducks were beginning to complain. thank goodness we did as it turned off hot and dry.



They are predicting a really hot summer this year, so Im happy to take as much as the heavens are willing to give.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 12, 2019)

Just returned from a road trip to visit our son. Traveling through a few states we stopped in a city that had painted horses throughout their downtown. Can you guess where it is?


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2019)

That's cool! No idea what state. I'll take a wild guess. Wisconsin?
Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 12, 2019)

I have no idea either , but that is very cool 

Is it Kentucky ?


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 13, 2019)

See the name of the city in Utah.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 13, 2019)

These two took us for a ride in downtown Cheyenne Wyoming. A 2000 lb Draft and a 1000 lb Tennessee Walker.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2019)

Interesting looking at the harness on those two. The breast collar and no blinders. And the grooming for each is different! I hope they have sunscreen on their noses.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 14, 2019)

I think that was the most mix matched pair I've ever seen apart from their coloring...from the size of their feet to their forelocks!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 17, 2019)

And they say crazy things happen on Friday the 13th


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 18, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> View attachment 40557
> 
> 
> And they say crazy things happen on Friday the 13th


Adorable! Is that a double whorl on his/her face?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 18, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> Adorable! Is that a double whorl on his/her face?



Thanks Willow Flats , yes it is , her mum has it too


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2019)

Pretty filly! She looks wise, like an old soul.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 19, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Pretty filly! She looks wise, like an old soul.



Thankyou


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 19, 2019)

She has long legs from what I can see, is she a TB? If you say no, she's a mini, I will feel silly ...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> She has long legs from what I can see, is she a TB? If you say no, she's a mini, I will feel silly ...



Correct , TB


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2019)

How is this for an idea? A crafter in Oklahoma is making a quilt out of photo shots from her home area.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2019)

That's neat. Thanks for sharing. We made a 50th anniversary quilt for my in-laws with family photos all done in sepia. Was really pretty. My sister-in-law took care of the photo part. I think she printed the photos on wax paper and ironed them onto muslin squares, which we bordered with contrasting fabric.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 7, 2020)

Got this sunset at home last night , the colours throughout the sky were amazing


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 8, 2020)

That is amazing!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 9, 2020)

The full moon picture was taken by my daughter. It is the Flower Moon, and the last Super Moon of 2020.

The miniature rose was a birthday gift from a friend in 2018. It is happy!

The close up shots are of other miniature roses that I acquired this spring. They are part of the base for my new cut flower business.

The bantam rooster with the two Golden Campine hens (the hens are a Critically Endangered breed on the Livestock Conservancy’s list) are the last of my Spring 2016 hatch. They’ve survived two hurricanes, countless summer storms, and icy winters....happily perched in a small tree. They fret when penned, to the point that they become stick birdies. So they’re pretty much allowed to free range at will.

I do believe that at least one of them is laying, so I may have to pen them just to see. Wish I could find more...I  my Campines!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2020)

Lovely flowers Julie


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 14, 2020)

My favorite "Kodak moments" are when my hubs interacts with my critters. He helps me out around the barn, sure. But isn't too involved with them. So I love catching him loving on them and giving them a treat! He does want to be more involved though, and wants something for him to ride as a beginner. Baby steps.  May not be a great picture, but it makes my heart happy.


----------

